# Pregnant and moving to Cape Town



## CPieroni (Dec 5, 2012)

HI,

My partner and I are moving to Cape Town in Jan 2013 and are struggling to find health insurance. Does anyone know if any SA companies will cover me prior to the birth? I am 5 months pregnant and my baby is due at the end of April. We also have a 2 yr old.

I have called a few private hospitlas, I was quoted 20 000R for a maternity package for a normal birth that included 2 nights stay. This does not cover any scans or pre natal / post natal care. I read in a previous thread dated 2010 that the cost was 600R for the normal delivery package...If anyone can advise on cheaper options for private pay as you go hospital or midwife/gyny care then please do let me know.


Any help or advice greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Clare.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi cperoni

there is a free service on the net called the hippo and they will get you up to i think its 20 quotes from various insurance companys. FREE

regards
rooineckrsa


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Claire,

As far as I know insurance companies in S.A. won't cover you because you are already pregnant. I remember someone posted about a clinic that was cheaper then a hospital and included everything. (It was a birthing clinic) Maybe wait and have you child in the UK if that is possible then come to S.A.?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Claire,

I found the post where someone had given birth at a birthing clinic. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...240-pregnant-moving-sa-private-insurance.html


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Insurance companies are always willing to cover you, but in your case they may ask for a higher premium or not cover certain things that I'm sure you will want. My feelings and experience tell me that you will unfortunately have to pay most of the expenses, and comparison websites like Hippo and others are probably your best bet right now.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

CPieroni said:


> HI,
> 
> My partner and I are moving to Cape Town in Jan 2013 and are struggling to find health insurance. Does anyone know if any SA companies will cover me prior to the birth? I am 5 months pregnant and my baby is due at the end of April. We also have a 2 yr old.
> 
> ...


Hi Clare,

I moved to SA when I was 31 weeks pregnant. Before I moved I obtained Medical Aid Insurance from Discovery. Although they agreed to cover me, my pregnancy was not covered as it was classed as a pre-existing condition. Therefore, once I arrived in SA I had to pay for my scans and visits to the hospital. I think a scan and examination was around R800 (this was in 2010).

At the time I think I was quoted something like R30 or 40K for a natural birth and R50K for a c-section at a private hospital. We did not have that kind of money then so opted for a private ward in a state hospital. This meant that we had to pay for the doctor that delivered our daughter, the peadiatritian and the anesthetist. I also had to pay daily rate to stay in the hospital. Once it was all done we ended up paying around R10K for everything and we were happy with it all. 

So, your quote of R20K sounds about right and compared to what I was quoted two years ago, not that bad at all. 

I would still strongly advise you to get your Medical Aid Insurance in place asap as once your baby is born you can add him/her to your policy which means that your baby is covered from day 1 and most ante natal care is then covered. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Vero4ka (Feb 6, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Hi Clare,
> 
> I moved to SA when I was 31 weeks pregnant. Before I moved I obtained Medical Aid Insurance from Discovery. Although they agreed to cover me, my pregnancy was not covered as it was classed as a pre-existing condition. Therefore, once I arrived in SA I had to pay for my scans and visits to the hospital. I think a scan and examination was around R800 (this was in 2010).
> 
> ...


Hello Ladies

I would like to know, is it possible to get medical insuarance and what plan is the best for me? I am not living in SA but would like to give birth in SA(Capetown). I am not pregnant. Just trying to find out information.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Vero4ka said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I would like to know, is it possible to get medical insuarance and what plan is the best for me? I am not living in SA but would like to give birth in SA(Capetown). I am not pregnant. Just trying to find out information.


Try Discovery. You can have a look at their website to see what plan works for you. Not sure how it works if you do not live here as I think they would require that your monthly fees are paid from an SA bank account. I am not saying this is a problem, perhaps someone else has experience they can share.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember when I was looking at Discovery I had to give my address in South Africa so I don't think that would work. I don't know if it's the same for other insurance companies.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> I remember when I was looking at Discovery I had to give my address in South Africa so I don't think that would work. I don't know if it's the same for other insurance companies.


Yes that's right. When I joined I was in the UK but used my parents in law's address in SA and my husband's SA bank account details.


----------

